# How to make a free mobile call back to the UK from Europe



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi all take a look at this
http://www.rebtel.com/en/How-it-works/Movie/


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I got sent this too from onspeed. I haven't been able to read up on it as my connection is pants tonight ... is it any good?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes you can try it for free, thought it might be handy for all those coming over here and calling family back in UK its even cheaper than normal mobile costs to phone to countries not available in the free call group so can be used world wide


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: How to make a free mobile call back to the UK from Europ*



C7KEN said:


> Hi all take a look at this
> http://www.rebtel.com/en/How-it-works/Movie/


Thanks for posting this. I've looked in depth for the past 30 mins at RebTel's site, also various reviews and also other (apparently-) similar services.

To summarise what RebTel does:-

Assume you're in the UK and your daughter is in New Zealand. You go to RebTel's site, then enter your mobile number and hers. RebTel immediately provides you with a UK (0207) number which is a permanent substitute number for your daugher. If you have free minutes, then using that number for you will be free. You dial the number. She answers, after seeing a local NZ number appear on her mobile display - NOT your 0207 number. You have two choices. Either:-
1) have a normal conversation if you're on free minutes, or
2) tell her to note the local number on her mobile and call you back - you however do NOT hang up whilst she does this (you hear a RebTel message whilst waiting). If you daughter has free minutes, then the call is again free.

If neither of you have free minutes, there's no point in doing the call-back thing, so you would pay a very low local call cost for the duration of the call (tariffs are viewable on their site).

For us motorhomers who take our UK mobiles abroad, there is no specific mention on the site of how RebTel would work for us. My understanding though is that even if you normally (non-RebTel) dial a local number in the country you're visiting, you still pay international rates, as the call goes to your SP in the UK, then gets sent back to your local area. Dialling an 0207 number would not be an advantage, so as far as I can see, the service will not be to the advantage of those who want to dial the UK for free from France/Spain etc. Internet-based comms such as Skype do that, but of course reply on your having a PC and internet connection.

I've just phoned my mate in Spain for free, and it's instant connection and perfectly-acceptable quality.

** UPDATE ** If you get a local (French/Spanish) SIM card or mobile, that will enable you to use RebTel to full advantage. I don't know if they are available free.

Dougie.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi it works perfectly back to UK using a spanish movistar sim which I think cost about 30 euros with nearly 20 euros worth of calls included, (it was so cheap I can't remember the cost) and can be bought in most tabacs, newsagents etc. if your phone is not unlocked see
http://www.uniquephones.com/unlock.php?make=Motorola+IMEI&model=1681&x=60&y=15
they can usually unlock the awkward ones that sometimes need a data cable like the one mentioned and many sony ericssons, they still manage to provide a unlock number which instantly works when inputed into the mobile, the nokia's are easy and cheap to unlock


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

C7KEN said:


> Hi it works perfectly back to UK using a spanish movistar sim which I think cost about 30 euros with nearly 20 euros worth of calls included, (it was so cheap I can't remember the cost) and can be bought in most tabacs, newsagents etc. if your phone is not unlocked see
> http://www.uniquephones.com/unlock.php?make=Motorola+IMEI&model=1681&x=60&y=15
> they can usually unlock the awkward ones that sometimes need a data cable like the one mentioned and many sony ericssons, they still manage to provide a unlock number which instantly works when inputed into the mobile, the nokia's are easy and cheap to unlock


In that case, excellent.  Can you get French or Spanish contract deals which provide free minutes? I'm not sure that would be better than cheap PAYG though.

Dougie.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi It may be possible to get free minutes here but I have never tried as I don,t make a lot of mobile calls I have movistar because I get perfect 3G reception, movistar is part of the telefonica empire who dont give much away but charge top dollar for all services,(1 meg broadband 39euros p/m ) maybe thats why they are as powerfull as they are, did they not buy O2 in the UK and have almost all of south america sewn up, a very rich outfit indeed but the coverage is superb here, you explained perfectly how it works and it may be excellent especially for all the brits who winter down here for three or four months


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Dougie- thanks for comprehensive info- BUT so far as I can see it only works mobile to mobile and noit mobile to landline, so no good for me if I want to check up on my elderly mother while I'm abroad- shae hasn't a mobile and wouldnt be able to see the numbers anyway. Think I'm right?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Tellbell 
If you are over here and want to ring back to your mum's landline then you can buy a eurodirect card from newsagents etc which gives you 200+ minutes to be used within 45 days from first day of use and costs you the grand sum of 6 euros, seems to last forever if used from a public call box, my wife Sue regularly calls her sisters in USA and Mum in UK using one of these cards


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that. Do you know if it works from France and Germany-presumably so if its a euro direct card :roll:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I don't know if they work in other countries but will try to find out, maybe some of the regular visitors to france can answer you question, if not i will ask my wifes brother who lives in France and seee if he has one


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Thanks for that. Do you know if it works from France and Germany-presumably so if its a euro direct card :roll:


My recollection of them is that it will - it's an international facility. I think that this would be a good option for you, in all the circumstances.

Dougie.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We "discovered" the Eurodirect card when in Spain this past winter. It was so cheap and lasted so long on calls back to the UK and Germany that it simply wasn't worth the bother of going "mobile" whatever the system.


----------

